# Tendon Boots.......



## mandk (4 December 2008)

Am I right in thinking these weaken the tendons over time and do not really do any good (I know there will be some exceptions out there) - I have put in our loan contract that these are not to be used on our horse, along with training aids etc.

The horse will be doing affiliated jumping - eventually over 3ft.  But has no problems and hopefully it will stay this way! *Touching Wood*


----------



## shell1978 (4 December 2008)

You could possibly say this about any support boots???

If used solely for competing I dont see a problem!


----------



## KatB (4 December 2008)

Tendon boots shouldnt do unless kepty on for prolonger periods 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 WOuld much prefer them to wear them and have some protection from strike injuries....


----------



## mandk (4 December 2008)

From what I have just read they give heaps of safe guard protection from the hind feet - but is difficult as my horse has only ever had flatwork wraps - so do not want to weaken anything, or injure anything!

Is there a height you would say they are at high risk without tendon boots?  As I can amend the contract to xft and over only - as they re at as much risk jumping at home as competition.


----------



## shell1978 (4 December 2008)

Cant see that the tendons are going to be weakened in anyway. If it was me I would put in contract that tendon boots to be worn at all times when jumping (at home and comp). Like post above, could be quite nasty if horse strikes front legs without any boots! Up to you though, your GG!!! x


----------



## Baileyhoss (4 December 2008)

I wouldn't showjump my horse without tendon boots - the risks and consequences of a bad strike outweigh the negatives by far.  As long as they are used correctly, they shouldn't do any harm at all.  

Ensure they are a good fit 
brush any dirt etc off before putting them on.
Take them off after use and sponge or cold hose the legs down.

You probably stand as much change of an injury at home as you do at a show, so I wouldn't say you can only use them at comps.  You also don't want to be changing things around too much for comps.

I personally use lightweight comp boots on front and brushing boots behind all the time I ride, schooling or hacking.  I use open fronted tendon/fetlock boots for SJ &amp; SJ training &amp; aircooled xc boots all round for xc and xc training.


----------



## flyingfeet (4 December 2008)

Most tendon boots give no support to the tendons, even medicine boots don't hold the tendons together! 

So you have to think about two things - heat and strike protection. 

- Heat - studies have shown that heat is not good for tendons hence why even was into ice tight, cold hosing and cold wraps after events. Therefore you can look at boots with ventilation. In open fronted boots that leaves you will only Dalmar

- Strikes - there is no point in buying the pretty coloured boots if they don't do a thing if your horse gets a jump wrong and strikes the back of his front tendon with a hind foot. So you need one with a reinforced back. The best IMHO is dalmar due to sheer size of the carbon fibre insert, other banks trying to do a similar thing are NEW, Premier Equine and the Mark Todd Carbon fibre boots. 

So ignore the brands examine the boots - I had expesive Veredus pro lights, but they bend so easily and would do nothing for a strike, so price doesn't always equal a good boot either!


----------



## PapaFrita (4 December 2008)

I use tendon boots when jumping for strike protection. PF has brushing boots behind as well. Otherwise, I don't bother.


----------



## mandk (4 December 2008)

Thank you - I just naturally want to see my horse is okay and do the best by her.

I think then I shall change that to tendon boots must be worn at all times whilst jumping greater then ?1.5ft?.  Smaller than this is there any point? - or do you think it should be jumping full stop - even if over a raised pole!?!!

I would also like to name a boot that she must have - as you can tell I am not that clued up on tendon boots..... So please would people advise me in your honest opinion what you think are the best tendon boots out there and why?
I would rather name a good boot and know that she is protected, than leave it to the loanees (rider is a young girl - so may go for pretty over anything else).


----------



## mandk (4 December 2008)

Also, would medicine boots be as good protection?  They do not have the solid part in them though do they.....

Can I ask how many of you use tendon boots fronts with brushing boots hinds for jumping? As this may have to be written in too.

Sorry about all the questions - I am just making final touches to contract and as I am sure you can appreciate, it HAS to be right!


----------



## scotsmare (4 December 2008)

I'd personally not put in a height that they have to be worn at - just leave it that they have to be worn if the horse is jumping.  I tend to put the set on our SJ pony - tendon boots front / brushing or fetlock boots hind as well as over reach boots then you've got a degree of protection.


----------



## Baileyhoss (4 December 2008)

people here will tell you dalmars are the best and they probably are, but they are very very expensive!  I think I was looking at £170 for the full set.  I wouldn't appreciate being told to buy a loan horse boots that expensive.

You could buy them and then you'll know your horse will be in good boots, but in all honesty, I think your worrying a bit much.  It's highly unlikely to have a severe tendon strike jumping that small, prob no more risk than when they are galloping round the fields. You could be looking for something that will give you and rider peace of mind and protection against bumps and nicks.

My old clarendons served me well, (although lots of people don't like the furry linings as this doesn't score well in heat tests)  I now use veredus olympic, which are lovely strong boots.  Lots of people I know use eskadrons.  Woof do a carbon fibre one i think which will be cheaper than most.  NEW do one too, a little more expensive, you have to balance what your horse will be doing and buy the best your budget allows.
Ebay is also very good for top range boots at a bargain price.


----------



## Joss (4 December 2008)

I really dont think you need to name the type of boots she should wear in a contract.  If the ambitions are only to jump up to 3' surely it doesnt make much difference neither here nor there.  Boots are entirely down to personal preference. I would simply suggest that your horse wears some sort of brushing boots.  If you feel the need to make rules on every single issue then maybe you have not quite found the right person for your horse.  There needs to be a bit of trust.

Paul Nichols rarely runs his horses in boots and that is galloping flat out &amp; jumping for 2 to 3 miles.

*only making suggestions......... 
	
	
		
		
	


	












*


----------



## flyingfeet (4 December 2008)

Well my view is time off and vets are expensive, plus I've had horse with suspensory injuries purely from blows to the tendon. 

Mine do not do a thing without front open tendon boots on. I don't bother with the back as there is little risk to the back tendons and mine don't brush behind. 

I got converted to Dalmar, but bought them from eBay at cheaper prices. The most you pay is £80 for the full leather (you can find cheaper!), but the synthetic ones are cheaper at £68. 

I was gutted when I missed Dalmar leather tendon boots and fetlock boots on eBay for £23. I was seething (forgot to bid)!! 

If on a budget and nothing on eBay then consider
PE Air cooled Eventing front boots £25.99 (not open though)

ETS - medicine boots are great for polo, but I don't really like them for anything else and even then I used bandages with a tendon boot on top when I played.


----------



## lucemoose (4 December 2008)

QR-Surely to stipulate that the horse is adequately protected for exercise is enough? To name a boot to wear and then to write it into a contract  seems a little overkill


----------



## KatB (4 December 2008)

I'm not a fan of Dalmar, dont think they are worth the money tbh. 

Trizone and Veredus ones are fab IMO and experience, and the Trizone ones are vented, as are a new one from Woof. The veredus ones although bendy would disperse shock effectively, "solid" ones can splinter or even cause more bruising on impact.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (6 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am I right in thinking these weaken the tendons over time and do not really do any good   

[/ QUOTE ] 

I think you should definately amend your loan contract because you are wrong. Tendon boots should be used when jumping as they will protect the tendons from possible strike injury caused by the rear hooves coming through. You are purposefully preventing the loaner from guarding against possible serious injury to your horse &amp; expensive vet bills.

I presume you are getting mixed up with the fact that wearing tight boots all the time heats up the tendons &amp; over time may have a detrimental effect on them? That may well be so but putting tendon boots on while a horse warms up &amp; then does a course of jumps will do no damage at all &amp; will possibly prevent injury. Just because the horse is jumping low fences makes little difference.


----------



## TeamWazz (20 September 2012)

I adore my eskadrons personally. I find them good, within budget, and long lasting against strike protection. I am eyeing up Veredus boots but don't know if I currently have the funds to stretch to them. My big lad likes to brush a lot (travels very close, especially behind) and is constantly doing himself clumsy little injuries so he is either always in flatwork wraps when schooling or tendon and fetlock boots when jumping. Brushing boots out hacking. Might seem like overkill, but otherwise he does himself all kinds of nicks and cuts. My smaller boy goes bare aside tendon and fetlock for jumping.

I agree with the majority of others in thinking putting in the make of boots plus the height of jumping they should be used at is overkill. I understand completely that you want the best for your horse, but the person you've decided on should be good enough for you to trust. If you are nitpicking over every little thing you might want to think about whether she is the best for your horse.

I'd recommend just putting something along the lines of adequate protection should be used suitable to the activity being done.


----------



## Daytona (21 September 2012)

Heard dalmars can shatter on impact and splinter into tendon 

I would NOT be using them.


----------

